# Has anyone used the new inks?



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I am curious if anyone has tried the new AA ink or the dtginks? I have heard they are out there and curious if anyone has used them. If so how do they work.

Thanks in advance


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

I saw a pic over on the other forum for AA inks, but still no wash tests posted!

That can either mean they're really good or really bad...


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the DTGInks. IF they ship internationally I'm considering purchasing a set so that I can test it out now when I'm in the not so busy season. I'm having troubles with the Dupoint washfastness especially magenta (possibly bad batch) so its really pushing me to consider DTGInk as they say the washfastness is better.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We've been buying from Dan at DTGInks for awhile now, great people to work with. I switched over from R&H to Dupont awhile back, haven't tried any of the new colored inks though.

Is there a link to the picture on that other forum we can see?

Thanks


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

Here ya go.

Over at the SPU forum is a pic done with new AA inks.


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> We've been buying from Dan at DTGInks for awhile now, great people to work with. I switched over from R&H to Dupont awhile back, haven't tried any of the new colored inks though.
> 
> Is there a link to the picture on that other forum we can see?
> 
> Thanks


I agree, they are some great people and his prices are nice!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep that is the pic I seen that made me ask this question  I am a lurker over there hehe. There were wash tests I think that Mistlewoods did with all three inks with the color wheel, here is the link Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University

its on the second page and looks pretty good that is why I was wondering who has used them  I am thinking about trying it but I was waiting for someone else to go first


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Anyone check out the Fukutomi booth, at the Long Beach show? They have DTG printers and ink ... Debz got impression from them, that the inks could be used in other printers. I haven't been able to find anything about them, beyond their website.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Nope I did not hear about that one Micheal hmmm things are getting interesting, could it be there is going to be competition with the ink companies, me think so 

So I am going to be a guinea pig and try the DTG inks, I am ordering them right now. wish me luck 

I might even try the AA ink after that hehe.


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL ... nooooooo, can't afford to play guinea pig, sorry. The Long Beach show tapped me out!

I have been watching that silly Celebrity Apprentice, and one of the episodes had them competing for marketing new inks (basically, prints twice as much or more than other inks) for Kodak inkjet printers (paper). It's not a question IF the ink companies will bang out better, cheaper inks for us ... but when!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I will let you know Micheal hehe, someones got to try it and I have always thought of myself as adventurous


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Tis your duty now, as a member of the "dark" shirts!


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow, great comparison of inks.
That's great they seem to hold up well in the wash compared to the dupont, the colors really pop, not thrilled about the blues turning purple that's always a sore spot for us.

I'm almost out of color inks soon, I might give it a try when I re-order.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> So I am going to be a guinea pig and try the DTG inks


No guinea Pigs here, I tested these inks for well over 6 months, you will like the way they print and wash  
*"YODan"*


----------



## geoffstr (Oct 22, 2007)

Are these new inks from DTGInks?

The MSDS sheets still read DuPont Artistri.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

The wash tests I did were printed and cured at identical settings to try to make the ink itself the only variable. Dan had DuPont and DTGINK ( not DuPont) and I had R & H still left- so he sent me the shirts and I washed them a dozen times. Then we borrowed a densitometer to see if our eyes were judging correctly on the washfastness. The DTGINK was awesome! Especially the yellow which hardly lost anything.

Based on those tests and other tests the DTGINK formula was improved twice since my test- I can't wait to test the newest formula - which is the one now for sale . Plus the price is awesome also!

I still love the defunct R&H, but the DTGINK is right up there.

I have not yet seen the AA ink in person or had the chance to wash test it. Also SWF is advertising a new ink I think called textile bright- replacing textile 2. But I haven't seen a sample of it yet either.

Ink competition is good for us who own the machines IMHO!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Jeff, I corrected the MSDS Sheets  
*"YODan"*


----------

